# What to do with old TVs



## debodun (Apr 3, 2016)

I have five CRT style 19" color TVs I don't need. They work fine but need cable or satellite connection. I tried to sell them ($20 each) - no interest. I finally got down to advertising the for free and still no takers. Local thrift stores don't want them. Too big to put in the garbage, if that's even legal. Even the recycling place won't take them. Any suggestions?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2016)

This site with info may be helpful...http://www.dec.ny.gov/chemical/66872.html


----------



## jujube (Apr 3, 2016)

We took ours to the hazardous products dumpsite.  Every town has one.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 3, 2016)

We have to pay to have it picked up as hazardous waste.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 3, 2016)

Put a 'for sale' sign on them and bump price up to $100 each.  Put in your driveway, near sidewalk.  Someone will surely steal the sets , but if the price is 'free' or real low,  nobody will be interested.


----------



## jumpdawg (Apr 3, 2016)

Put the old tv in your vehicle, go to Wallmart, exit the store with a shopping cart, empty cart contents into the vehicle and put tv into the cart. Then drive off quickly.
 ps: do this at night and when you drive away, don't stop.

Just an idea layful:


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 3, 2016)

At the Walmart here, they have hired a private security guard who cruises the parking lot all night, or at least until midnight.  I don't have any extra TV's right now.  She didn't catch me.


----------



## mattc (Apr 3, 2016)

They work,I bet salvation army store would take them.Scrap or junk men often take them to dismantle for the parts too.


----------



## oldman (Apr 4, 2016)

At one time, Best Buy was taking all old electronics for the purpose of recycling them, including older model TV's. Give them a call.


----------



## ossian (Apr 4, 2016)

I was in a similar situation about 6 months ago - although not with 5 - and tried to give the things away. No one was interested. But here, the recycling site will take electrical appliances and TVs. In fact, I think they may be legally obliged to make provision for this stuff. So, off to the recycling they went to join a load of other unwanted TVs. It did make me think about how much waste there is and how much we pander to commercialism.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 4, 2016)

ossian said:


> I was in a similar situation about 6 months ago - although not with 5 - and tried to give the things away. No one was interested. But here, the recycling site will take electrical appliances and TVs. In fact, I think they may be legally obliged to make provision for this stuff. So, off to the recycling they went to join a load of other unwanted TVs. It did make me think about how much waste there is and how much we pander to commercialism.



Took this shot last June at The Eden Project, during a visit to Cornwall.  It's all stuff from landfills.  Look closely and see what you can identify.


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 8, 2016)

mattc said:


> They work,I bet salvation army store would take them.Scrap or junk men often take them to dismantle for the parts too.



If I'm not too late, but the Salvation Army store took mine. They were happy to get them. Also, I was told that the nursing homes would be glad to get them but I didn't need to call them to find out since the Salvation Army store took them.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 22, 2016)

Alot of communities have cut back on old electronics recycling partly because of cost and there is just too darn much of it at this point. 

Some companies try to salvage the valuable metals out of the circuit board, hard drives, components etc. Some vocational school take them for teaching purposes.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 22, 2016)

We've taken a few tvs to the recycle place.  Once the person behind us in the queue asked us if it worked, and we gave it to him.  This was before it all went digital.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> We've taken a few tvs to the recycle place.  Once the person behind us in the queue asked us if it worked, and we gave it to him.  This was before it all went digital.



We used to have quarterly electronics recycling but they had to cut it out. Some communities will pick up and dispose of used electronics separately others also add a fee per piece of electronics waste. One place charges 35 dollars per item in order to encourage the individual to dispose of it or encourage further use.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 22, 2016)

Just last night I watched a neighbor staggering down the street with what looked like a 27" set on his shoulder, his grilfriend in tow, both wearing short-shorts and bippy T-shirts.

Their objective? The dumpster across the street, where they're clearing out the basement. 

They waited for a string of cars to go by before they finally crossed the street. The guy took a running start and tossed the TV into the dumpster.

They looked around, saw me standing inside the front door, got guilty looks on their faces and ran back to their house.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 22, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> We used to have quarterly electronics recycling but they had to cut it out. Some communities will pick up and dispose of used electronics separately others also add a fee per piece of electronics waste. One place charges 35 dollars per item in order to encourage the individual to dispose of it or encourage further use.



The town near us has a big recycle yard where we can take just about anything - electronics, carpets, oil, etc.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 22, 2016)

...another solution:  target practice




...a bit messy, and possibly illegal in some areas.


----------

